# New from Southern California



## Depeche (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello,
I am a competive recurve shooter. I shot in several California State tournaments. I shoot a Hoyt Helix with Hoyt 300 Carbon Limbs and a Sure-Loc Quest-X Site.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Depeche. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey, California!*

Competitive shooting is not like hunting! Just remember: deer hunting is hard!

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

Welcome aboard!

-- Jack


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

